# Lyft Lies



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Anyone notice that Lyft requests come in w/ estimated time of (say... 9 mins)
But when you do Google Maps or Waze to that location, it's always 3-4-5+ mins more than estimate?

Why the scamming, Lyft?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Anyone notice that Lyft requests come in w/ estimated time of (say... 9 mins)
> But when you do Google Maps or Waze to that location, it's always 3-4-5+ mins more than estimate?
> 
> Why the scamming, Lyft?


It's only 5 minutes if your lucky. Most of those are with toll roads. If you don't take the tolls is 10minutes.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I had a request from one same spot, same customer
Lyft lied by about 4-5 mins
Uber did NOT lie about estimated time to arrive based on Waze and Google Maps.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Anyone notice that Lyft requests come in w/ estimated time of (say... 9 mins)
> But when you do Google Maps or Waze to that location, it's always 3-4-5+ mins more than estimate?
> 
> Why the scamming, Lyft?


My rule of thumb.
7 minutes max pickup at base rates with Uber. 
5 - 6 minutes max with Lyft.
7 minutes with Uber might mean 2.5 miles to pickup. The most I will go.
7 minute pickup with Lyft might mean 4 miles. Big No-No.
Desperation by Lyft by fudging the numbers is my guess what's going on.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Lyft is certainly desperate


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I got simultaneous requests for the same spot (train station) that was 3 minutes away. Uber quoted 5 minutes, Lyft quoted 6.

In general, however, I notice that both U and L are off on their times, sometimes as much as 5 minutes under normal conditions. Throw in bad weather, bad traffic, or a concert and they can be off by up to an hour I've found.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Jeez.
I don't expect Lyft or Uber to be Google Maps or Waze
But when it's 5+ mins, it seems disingenuous


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Lyft should show miles on the ping like Uber.they only have features to exploit and cheat their drivers.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

I asked them about this. When I used to do a lot of airport runs, it would say 6 mins but then the gps would say 16 mins.

Lyft told me that unfortunately their app estimates COULD NOT take into consideration TRAFFIC.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

So they are always going to quote a straight line basically
Even when there is NO TRAFFIC AT ALL, they lie by 5+ mins


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

unPat said:


> Lyft should show miles on the ping like Uber.they only have features to exploit and cheat their drivers.


I notice uber take off the miles on the ping also.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

It's the same premise as "illusory PT" -- they just want you to hit accept, and then fear the consequences of a cancellation. They hire psychologists.

You're welcome 


Jo3030 said:


> Anyone notice that Lyft requests come in w/ estimated time of (say... 9 mins)
> But when you do Google Maps or Waze to that location, it's always 3-4-5+ mins more than estimate?
> 
> Why the scamming, Lyft?


----------



## VANDERCAMP (Sep 4, 2017)

its all a scam, the distances are off!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

bag of tricks


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> Why the scamming, Lyft?


Why the scamming? Lyft.


----------



## Hicksvill (Sep 11, 2017)

I spoke to passenger but rate they pay and advising driver on app is diffrent. We had join to receive 75% but if they charge passenger $9 and it show on app $7 - 2.75 and get paid $5.25. what happens with additional payment and many passenger is complaining LYFT is expensive compare to uber.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Hicksvill said:


> I spoke to passenger but rate they pay and advising driver on app is diffrent. We had join to receive 75% but if they charge passenger $9 and it show on app $7 - 2.75 and get paid $5.25. what happens with additional payment and many passenger is complaining LYFT is expensive compare to uber.


You must be a new driver


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

You want to see Lyft scam, look at this $hit. I was in PT zone for about 10 minutes 1st request over 10 minutes away and no PT. Second request comes in at low PT, also ignored. So anyone tell me what's wrong with this request? Remember I've been in the pt zone for almost 10 minutes. Note the same time stamp too.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

That is something else that they pull.
They get called out on it and they will say that it was likely that the prime time 'ended a while ago'


----------



## Grand Master B (Jun 5, 2017)

Lyft will lie about your driver sign on bonus. In some ways, they're worse than Uber.


----------

